
We Say We Care About Equal Pay, but Do We? - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/when-i-hear-people-talking-about-equal-pay-everybody-is-really-in-favor-of-it-411776a3cedf#.j3g8kfbne
======
orionblastar
Actually you negotiate salary in the interview proccess. You also negotionate
salary increases in performance reviews.

I worked in IT with women who were paid as much as I was or even higher. They
got offered supervisor and management promotions but I never was offered that.

From my experience women got paid as much as I and other men were paid and
they even got promoted to supervisor and manager positions.

As far as VP and CEOs go women are paid less for some reason. That skews the
average salaries in the executive jobs.

------
gozur88
“Yea, what I do is not really that valuable. I’m good with 70 cents on the
dollar, no problem. And to that sister in the workforce how actually needs the
other 30 cents, yea, well, boys will be boys. This is how the world is.”

What hogwash. How can anybody who buys into that seventy cents nonsense be
taken seriously?

